# Cooling Fans



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Out of curiosity, has anyone removed the fan on the engine and repleaced it with an electric radiator mounted fan? Did it start overheating or acting wierd?

I'm just looking to squeeze any extra power I can out of the car. I've put a 14" electric fan on her, so I'm curious if that will be enough to keep her cool until I can afford to buy a second fan. 

Thanks!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Unless the fan has one heck of a pitch to the blades. I doubt it..

They recommend a 16" 2000+ CFM fan.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

If the stock cooling fan is working perfectly, it should be partically invisible in operation. In other words, if it's working right you won't notice a difference replacing it with an electrical one. You'd probably need before and after dyno run comparisons to see the difference.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

I got my fans off of a pulsar, I have two more sets in the shed.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Thanks, all, for the input. I was more curious than anything. Guess the stock fan isn't going anywhere.


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

dono200sx said:


> Thanks, all, for the input. I was more curious than anything. Guess the stock fan isn't going anywhere.


I installed and electric fan from a MB in my Z.
Message me on AIM or give me ur email and ill send u pics.

It made a HUGE diffrence in power, and ESPECIALLY noise.
The stock fan clutch makes that loud "truck whining" noise when it engages.
It puts stress on the water pump, and also is just an extra accessory the motor is pushing.
When I installed the new fan, not only is the fan operating at the same speed at all times (meaning it wont slow down at idle unlike the mechanical fan) its always cooling the motor.
I raced my friends 97 V6 camaro, the same 60-100 mph race resulted me going from losing by 1 car, to winning by 2 1/2 cars.
So it made a very considerable diffrence, and believe it or not, but I could feel the extra torque.
good luck man.
:hal:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

first off if your fan is loud, its busted, second if its putting stress on your water pump, its busted

and third it prolly stealing one to two hp :thumbup: 

now bobak go play with your fog machine :thumbdwn:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm guessing you never read the rules about street racing posts...... :asleep: 

And we already knew your stock fan wasn't working right. Mine never made any kind of noise and I ran 13s with it. The engine also never overheated.

And yeah, what ICP said. Your posts are no longer worthy of any respect here. I'd take your advice as the last thing to do in any situation.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

In terms of noise, the fan is the last thing I am worried about. And 1 or 2 HP is not enough for me to risk frying my motor. I might try it out once I have 2 big fans, but not now.

I was more interested in a quicker rev anyway. Figured that losing the weight from the moderately heavy clutch mechanism was slowing it down. I think it would be better to put on some racing pullies and lose the weight that way at this point in time. 

If only I had the green...


----------

